# Void grouting



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with grouting voids? Looking for some information and any recommendations for a contractor in Philly.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Void in what? More info needed.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The Earth.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've grouted a quarter inch gap between tiles...Does that help?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I get it was vague...But in the excavation and sitework category I thought it would speak for itself...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

To an electrician who just checks the most recent threads and never the category it sure doesn't.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Moretrench.com


what do you need to stabilize? Pier foundation?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

You can stabilize for water intrusion, soil stabilization, or curtain walls.
Just so you know.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Not my area of expertise, but I remember this one, which had to do with a void.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f4/considerations-pouring-rather-tall-concrete-pier-132961/


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I've filled a void underground before with flow able fill. When I order the mix from the ready mix plant I'll tell them what I want to do and they will design a mix for the application. For example I've filled an old water main before and had the stuff flow 300'. That type of mix they toss in some "eggs". It looks like some plastic Easter eggs with some chemical in them that makes the flow able fill flow for a long distance


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Check these guys out prime resins, voids are filled with polyurethane, we have just started doing this, much lighter than heavy grout.

http://www.primeresins.com/
And they can give you a contractor in the area you need.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Cuda,

How do you know when to stop with foam? Seems that would overfill if you aren't careful.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are trying to lift concrete you use a special foam and have to be careful, using short bursts, when doing void fill and stabilization it is a special foam that does not have as much power. And the foam will start to back pressure at the gun and clog it if you go too long. Most jobs are done in stages little pillows are injected every 10-15 feet and at different levels in depth.
Every job is different and you never really know what's under the ground.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

What?? No xray vision?!! :laughing:

So if it gets overfilled, can you weight it back down to the height you want? How does the price compared to mud jacking a slab?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Too much foam? ..hmmmm that would be bad.

Cost vs. traditional muddjacking is higher but less than replacement but prices are going down as it has moved into residential. It used to be used on big municipal jobs because of costs. It has major positives though, less weight on already bad soil, super fast dry time so that the holes can be filled right away and leave the job, smaller holes drilled 5/8" vs. 1-1.5" 
And less holes are needed so it can look better in the end. And it lasts longer.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

One bad thing I should mention (there is always something right?) If there is a open drain in the ground like a footing drain, or an old sewer that has seperations or openings and it is near the area the foam will find it's way in and depending on how much was pumped it could clog it. This is where a good inspection with a sewer camera comes in when planning the job.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Dan,
So why do you need such a specialized method?


----------

